# Pennsylvania Hits Uber with Record $11.4 Million Fine



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Source: http://www.wtae.com/news/pennsylvania-hits-uber-with-record-114-million-fine/39143386

Public Utility Commission penalizes ride-sharing service for doing business without state permit in 2014

UPDATED 1:34 PM EDT Apr 21, 2016

The Public Utility Commission, which also regulates buses and taxis, voted 3-2 for a penalty that was considerably lower than the $50 million fine recommended by a pair of administrative law judges in November.

Commissioners who voted for it justified the lower amount because they said the ride-hailing company *has modified its practices to comply with state rules* and has not generated many consumer complaints while operating under emergency and experimental authority.

San Francisco-based Uber Technologies, Inc. drew criticism from the judges last year for continuing to operate a month after *being issued a cease-and-desist order* and for what were described as obstructive actions during the investigation. Commissioners John Coleman and Gladys Brown said the company's actions warranted punishment.

"It must be recognized that Uber has deliberately engaged in the most unprecedented series of willful violations of commission orders and regulations in the history of this agency," they said in proposing the smaller fine. "A record number of proven violations should be expected to result in a record setting fine."

The two commissioners who voted no said the fine was excessive compared to the commission's past actions. Its previous record fine was $1.8 million over an electric generation supplier's handling of a guaranteed savings plan for customers.

Uber spokesman Jason Post said the company was "shocked" by the fine amount, adding Uber's actions did not harm anyone and the commission "subsequently approved the same operations."

Other cases with large fines, said commissioner Pamela Witmer, "involved incidents of serious bodily injury, fatalities, significant property damage and/or patterns of unsafe business practices that jeopardized public safety." She called for "a more measured and reasonable outcome."

Commissioner Robert Powelson, the other no vote, said he would have preferred a $2.5 million fine.

"When Uber launched its operations in Pennsylvania, they were operating in a legally gray area," Powelson said. "The commission should take this into account."

The two judges wrote in November that Uber had argued it was providing needed alternatives, it used a broker license held by a subsidiary and there was no proof that harm occurred.

Uber was fined more than $7 million in January for failing to provide sufficient information to California regulators.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

They will retaliate by deactivating any drivers who drove in 2014 in Pennsylvania (Assuming there is any left) as if it is their fault. You know Uber, they blame everybody but themselves.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Credit goes the PUC. The NYC TLC chairman have no balls.


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

This is a good start, old Travis will see many more as time goes by. This idiot needs to be kicked right in the left one! He will drive uber right into the ground with his idiotic ideas!!!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


> They will retaliate by deactivating any drivers who drove in 2014 in Pennsylvania (Assuming there is any left) as if it is their fault. You know Uber, they blame everybody but themselves.


 Can you imagine? Even if they did there's at least 3000 drivers in Pittsburgh from what I've read, only a small handful making it to 2016 I would imagine. There's probably an appeal process as well so this will continue to be fought.



ubershiza said:


> Credit goes the PUC. The NYC TLC chairman have no balls.


 It is surprising how they just bull rush their way into a city. Yes their product is immensely popular but if I ran a company I would never think of ignoring all regulations for fear of fines or criminal charges. Seems kind of stupid to bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber10k said:


> This is a good start, old Travis will see many more as time goes by. This idiot needs to be kicked right in the left one! He will drive uber right into the ground with his idiotic ideas!!!


Seriously like I've said just take the steps to properly enter a city then profit away. Why force it before you're approved then just have to pay back those profits?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Uber started to charge pax "pa puc recovery charge" a couple of months ago.
And 99.99% of pax totally have no idea about it! What a shitty company!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberpa said:


> Uber started to charge pax "pa puc recovery charge" a couple of months ago.
> And 99.99% of pax totally have no idea about it! What a shitty company!


Is that really true?
Do you have a receipt that shows an itemized "PA PUC recovery charge"?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Is that really true?
> Do you have a receipt that shows an itemized "PA PUC recovery charge"?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

uberpa said:


> View attachment 36671


Where are you getting that from?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Where are you getting that from?


Pay stub


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

From my most recent pay statement:










Are you just good at Photoshop or is this a Philly thing?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> From my most recent pay statement:
> 
> View attachment 36672
> 
> ...


Need a third driver to prove it! Anyone?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Need a third driver to prove it! Anyone?


I would welcome that lol lyft_audi MasterKNinja alex16 have you ever seen a "PA PUC Recovery Charge" in your pay statements? (See above)

Unless this is all an elaborate ruse (it is)
*troll face*


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Darrell said:


> They will retaliate by deactivating any drivers who drove in 2014 in Pennsylvania (Assuming there is any left) as if it is their fault. You know Uber, they blame everybody but themselves.


Safe ride fee and commission is going up.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Drivers will be working for peanuts


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberpa said:


> Need a third driver to prove it! Anyone?


Well here is post by Tixx discussing this: *Riding Fee*


Tixx said:


> "Finally, all trips in Philadelphia worth 1% of the trip, which is included in the rider fee. An additional surcharge may be included in the total price to recover costs that are incurred to operate in Pennsylvania, including any taxes, regulatory fees, and compliance costs."


Attn: amike, MiddleClassedOut, bobby747


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Well here is more discussion of this:
> *Riding Fee*


Uber doesn't charge it in philly! I guess it's because of uber is still illegal in the city.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Well here is post by Tixx discussing this: *Riding Fee*
> 
> Attn: amike, MiddleClassedOut, bobby747


 Saw that thread as well, still nothing explicitly about a PA PUC Recovery Charge. Nothing in a Google search either.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Is uber legal in Pittsburg?
If so, I guess the pax whom got charged the pa puc recovery charge can sue uber for discrimination!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Is uber legal in Pittsburg?
> If so, I guess the pax whom got charged the pa puc recovery charge can sue uber for discrimination!


Yes they are legal as they've been granted temporary operating permits for all areas except Philadelphia 

No one was charged that PA PUC Recovery Charge I'm calling bs on that.

More: http://www.wtae.com/news/puc-oks-uber-for-temporary-pittsburgharea-service/27663694


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Eventually every state and country will sue uber for operating illegally and the false advertising of the safest ride in the industry language. These lawsuits and legal cases will be at least another billion down the drain. Venture capitalists are seeing their money slowing disappearing. A new rideshare player should learn from all of ubers mistakes and be able to avoid the pitfalls.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Yes they are legal as they've been granted temporary operating permits for all areas except Philadelphia
> 
> No one was charged that PA PUC Recovery Charge I'm calling bs on that.
> 
> More: http://www.wtae.com/news/puc-oks-uber-for-temporary-pittsburgharea-service/27663694


Then I guess pax can sue uber for double standard, discrimination etc!
And get those pa puc recovery charges refunded plus a fine to uber.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Then I guess pax can sue uber for double standard, discrimination etc!
> And get those pa puc recovery charges refunded plus a fine to uber.


Alright man enough trolling


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I never used uber as a passenger so I don't know what does that receipt look like. Does it show the pa puc recovery charge?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I never used uber as a passenger so I don't know what does that receipt look like. Does it show the pa puc recovery charge?


I'm done talking about your made up fee. I won't put you on ignore b/c I read your content on other threads. Save the trolling for 4chan man lol


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> I would welcome that lol lyft_audi MasterKNinja alex16 have you ever seen a "PA PUC Recovery Charge" in your pay statements? (See above)
> 
> Unless this is all an elaborate ruse (it is)
> *troll face*


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I'm done talking about your made up fee. I won't put you on ignore b/c I read your content on other threads. Save the trolling for 4chan man lol


You are wrong. Someone here will show up and prove it sooner or later.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

wonder what happened to the 18 drivers that were named in the original lawsuit, it's not like they have or can afford attorneys and it's unlikely that Uber went to bat for them (http://watchdog.org/218103/uber-pennsylvania-utility-commission/)


----------



## PGHjosh (Jul 20, 2015)

I can confirm the Puc recovery fee was charged in Pittsburgh. I want to say it was one week in February or March I noticed the safe rider fees were not the standard 1.60 even on rides that were not split. So I went to the office and asked. they talked to someone higher up and found out an additional 1% of the fare was being tacked onto the safe rider fee to cover PUC fees.

I told them it was extremely shady that this fee was being charged to riders without them being notified as I have a rider account and was not notified. The guy went on to tell me he is not on ubers legally team and cannot confirm rider terms and conditions don't allow uber to do this as he has not read them.

Just went back and checked I noticed it on Friday February 12th and it was not on every ride but most. Hard to tell how they selected who had to pay. 

Not trying to take sides but this is a fact. I can show screen shots if you still don't believe it.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

uberpa said:


> View attachment 36671


Although Im a design major, Im calling power point slide LOL jk jk ( wheres my scratch and uber ) lol


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

PGHjosh said:


> I told them it was extremely shady that this fee was being charged to riders without them being notified as I have a rider account and was not notified. The guy went on to tell me he is not on ubers legally team and cannot confirm rider terms and conditions don't allow uber to do this as he has not read them.


Similar to the arbitrary booking fee (SRF) charges ... no real rhyme or reason as to why some pax pay $1.30 SRF, while others pay $1.40, $1.60 ... even as high as $3.81 SRF


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Alright so I went back to February per PGHjosh and I saw this:










Eff me, my apologies uberpa


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Alright so I went back to February per PGHjosh and I saw this:
> 
> View attachment 36819
> 
> ...


No worries. 
We all need to be extra careful dealing with uber as it's such a shitty company!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

More good news.
100 mil in Cali, 11.4 in PA.
48 more state to go
Then 
SCOTUS.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You folks know my opinion. 
I do not believe Uber is a long term project. 

I do believe it is a short term project to make as much money for TK and investors before the labor laws catch up with them. 

It is working. TK has managed to increase is personal wealth by several billion in the last 5 years. That is now his money in his bank account, not Uber's. 

One day folks will wake up and say "Isn't transportation a regulated industry for a reason" and the jig will be up.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I suppose Uber has gotten smug. They knew they'd be fined and took a gamble. The only debate is over the size of the fine but this is repetitive behavior on their part. 

You can buy all the lawyers you want but transportation liability is a losing game and the government is going to come after you. No uber you aren't just an app you are a taxi service and you are going to be controlled like one in the end. Sorry

Your passengers already act like no lies so get in line.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Ubers valuations has been already cut. With each huge fine I would devalue it even more. Investors money is just going to pay hefty fines.


----------



## crazytrain00 (Mar 6, 2016)

Every pay statement since I started has the PA PUC recovery fees charged to the rider listed. Why is this surprising? The PUC regulates all PA counties except Philadelphia.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> More good news.
> 100 mil in Cali, 11.4 in PA.
> 48 more state to go
> Then
> SCOTUS.


And about the same time they will be filing bankruptcy.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You folks know my opinion.
> I do not believe Uber is a long term project.
> 
> I do believe it is a short term project to make as much money for TK and investors before the labor laws catch up with them.
> ...


Perhaps someone will do a civil suit on the principals once the jig is up for the company.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Perhaps someone will do a civil suit on the principals once the jig is up for the company.


Na, Uber drivers will just go back to getting real jobs.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Na, Uber drivers will just go back to getting real jobs.


A girl can dream...


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> More good news.
> 100 mil in Cali, 11.4 in PA.
> 48 more state to go
> Then
> SCOTUS.


If Uber just keeps losing at the lower levels, no SCOTUS needed! lol


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> wonder what happened to the 18 drivers that were named in the original lawsuit, it's not like they have or can afford attorneys and it's unlikely that Uber went to bat for them (http://watchdog.org/218103/uber-pennsylvania-utility-commission/)


are you for real ?? there are 18 individuals/drivers listed ?? where can you look that up ??


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Nitedriver said:


> are you for real ?? there are 18 individuals/drivers listed ?? where can you look that up ??


I was quoting the news article, but I'm sure you could look up the court filing and find the names of all parties.


----------

